# Hubberston Fort (Pic Heavy?)



## godzilla73 (Aug 10, 2010)

Another absolutely monster Pembrokeshire fort that myself,Fluffy and Newage did in the not too distant past. A bit like Scovestone, this never really saw the action for which it was intended, but at least you can actually see what it was meant to defend (i.e. Milford Haven). Looking at it from the bay it looks pretty impregnable though with the batteries and casemates looking out towards the estuary and a defended barracks at the back.





Looking along the inner wall of the casemates








Inside the casemates




















The square in the floor is obviously something to do with the gun emplacement, but we couldn't work out what




The magazines are a real warren, with some massive magazine and shifting rooms

















A bit of a climb takes you up to the open battery where you can look across the remaining barbettes. You can see the shell hoist from up here too









A walk up the hill behind the battery takes you up to the defended barrack, which is huge. The only fortification that I suspect comes close to it in size (of this era anyway) is the Drop Redoubt in Dover.













Inside the defended barrack are a set of about 16-20 two story casemates. Most of the stairs connecting the two floors have gone but there are a few left. You can also see the drawbridge pulleys on the inside of the main entrance.

































Just by the inside entrance to the fort there is a caponier that runs out to two powder magazines. The access is filled with rubble, but a bit of effort takes you down to a nicely arched entrance to them.













Quite simply - an epic explore. Fluff and Newage will have more photos soon, I'm sure
GDZ


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very well captured indeed..


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 10, 2010)

Well that is quite a monster - very impressive


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 11, 2010)

That's probably the most comprehensive report I've seen from here...fantastic site, and didn't realise the half of it! 
Nice one, GDZ. Looking forward to the other pics too.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 12, 2010)

NICE ONE GODZY !!!
Didn't waste much time in posting this lot up did'ya !! Glad to see the shots came out well -despite the weather !! Was great to see you mate,you added a touch of class to our explore !!


----------

